# How long for no stairs or jumping on bed after neuter?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure his surgery will go smoothly. For Lily she had glue not sutures when she was spayed and she didn't need the cone. I would use a leash to keep Hunter from doing over the top stuff. Javelin and Peeves aren't neutered, but Javelin had sutures in his arm pit area once (my bad while grooming). He needed a cone then. He hated the plastic one the vet gave us (wouldn't eat or drink with it on). I got one of those inflatable ones and that made things much better. I used it until the sutures came out.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

No walks or jumps a few days. Reactions are different. Milo felt sorry for himself for a few days, he won't eat much but I made sure he drank. some dogs are ready to go again the next day. He didn't mind the cone but not his fave, I had a onesie for him but these poodles are smart! he sat like a cat cleaning its tummy and managed to squeeze his tongue between the opening to lick his wound. That was it for onesie. Cone for a week. He had a combo of glue and suture that dissolve. His surgery was a bit more involved since he was cryptorchid.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck never needed a cone. The restricted activity period, ten days, was hard on him. He was so full of pent up energy, he practically vibrated at the end of the leash. He blasted around like he was on rocket fuel when the stitches were finally removed. Good time for brain games and obedience work. The vet sent him home with pain meds and a sedative at my request. I never used the sedative because the pain meds zonked him out. I hope the time passes quickly for your boy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would say 3-4 days if you can, just to make sure the sutures won’t tear.

In reality it’s sometimes hard to do unless your dog is on a leash 24/7. The first few days are the most important ones.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When my girls were spayed they said 2 weeks, oh Lord. Put them in the crate and they would jump to get hout so had to get a smaller crate afraid it would tear stitches out. Cayenne and Bella do not jump on furniture, but they would take off running like they were wild when I let them out. So I held them or kept in crate for 5 or 6 days


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

How did your dog get in and out of the car?

Also, did you have to crate them? I'm afraid Hunter will go ballistic if I stick him in a crate and I'm home.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Helxi, if you are asking glorybee about getting in and out of the car, remember her dogs are toys. I am sure she just carried them. When Lily was spayed I lifted her in and out of my truck (although I am sure she would have gotten in and out on her own had I allowed it). I kept a leash on her and set her down as gently as I could when I took her out of the truck. She did fine.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I carried mine in/out of the car and had them use stairs to get on the furniture during recovery. Maizie had a full abdominal laparotomy with her spay/pexy/gastrotomy so she needed 14 days to recover, but Frosty had laparoscopic surgery for his neuter/pexy, so he only needed 5 days until he could resume normal activity.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson did not want to move around much the first day. After that he was hell on wheels. He had to have the plastic cone. I kept him crated; he bounced the crate around the room. I asked the vet if it was okay to give him benadryl. That worked to take the edge off of his energy.It was the longest ten days of my life, and I had bruised legs for about two months from that killer cone!


----------

